# Milking hills for water



## Kenny78 (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't remember if I saw this on this site, but thought people might be interested. It's an article on how to get lots of water from seeps and some information on how certain plants take up substantial amounts of water, hurting other plants

http://www.acresusa.com/toolbox/reprints/Water From the Hills_Prehn Method.pdf


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

It appears you forgot the link.


----------



## Kenny78 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks joe, got it now


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I've seen where ranchers here have used similar methods. 
Kenny78 thanks for the link.


----------

